# DreamChi Snuggle Bag headin to Canada



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay more snuggle bags to canada 










personal embroidery :]


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Such a pretty snuggle bag!! I'm sure the lucky pup will love it!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Such a pretty snuggle bag!! I'm sure the lucky pup will love it!!


thanks kathy! :love4:


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

Where do u get these?


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lori+bambi said:


> Where do u get these?
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi



Pidge makes these by hand. She's very talented 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lori+bambi said:


> Where do u get these?
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi





Chiluv04 said:


> Pidge makes these by hand. She's very talented &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup I make them  pm me if interested in anything ^_^ I personalize as well


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

How much for shipping to Australia ?


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lori+bambi said:


> How much for shipping to Australia ?
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi


will pm u


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love this one! I would like to get in it myself! 

Your soooo good!!


X


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> I love this one! I would like to get in it myself!
> 
> Your soooo good!!
> 
> ...


Lol I've had someone tell me their kid likes to go inside rofl


----------

